# Top pro trainers



## C.Ellegood (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm Fairly new to the retrieving world and just wondering what everyone's opinions are. I'd like to hear everyone's input on there top 5 pro trainers in the game right now?


----------



## Jim Spagna (Apr 21, 2008)

You need to be more specific...especially here. Are you talking about Field trial trainers or hunt test trainers pr, possible, something else all together?


----------



## C.Ellegood (Jun 14, 2015)

Just wondering what some of best names that's in it today. Let's say all around trainers that do both


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Field Trial pro's in no certain order

Mike Lardy and Ray Voight, Danny Farmer, Dave Rorem, Bill Eckett, Alan Pleasant, Al Arthur, Chris Ledford, Dave Smith, Jim Gonia, Bill Sargenti, Jerry Patopea,
Wayne Curtis, Steve Yozamp, Jimmy Darnell, Charlie Moody, Dave Ward, Andy Attar, Kevin Cheff, Lynn Troy, Rob Ehrhart, 

Young dog Pro's that train puppy's thru Derby and into the Qualifiying.

Jason Baker, Jim Van Engen, Clint Avant, Cyndi Gunzer,

Gotta go to work, everyone have a great Independence Day weekend!!!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

You left out some very fine pros who reside and make a living west of the Rockies on the FT circuit

Don Remien

John Henninger- Amie Duke/Henninger

Brooke VanDeBrake

Kenny Trott

Patty Kiernan

Bill Totten

Gary Abbott

Eric Fangsrud

and this list is by no means complete


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

C.Ellegood said:


> Just wondering what some of best names that's in it today. Let's say all around trainers that do both


When you are asking about top 5, I don't think any of the top 5 Retriever Field Trial pros also run hunt tests. In fact, I don't see any hunt test pros on the lists posted. 

Not by any means saying that the dogs trained by these folks could not excel at both field trials and hunt tests, just that at the highest level in either venue, these pros tend to specialize.


----------



## C.Ellegood (Jun 14, 2015)

Cool thanks. Just interested in hearing big names in the retriever workd. Who's some hunt test pros?


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 31, 2013)

more than you can shake a stick at! but some that i have heard of Stephen Durrance, Rodey Best, Chris Akin, J. Paul Jackson, Clark Kennington. all from what i can tell they have run the SRS and some minor stakes in some FTs but mostly run HTs. also sorry if i missed a few.


----------



## T.Bond (Jul 7, 2014)

jIm Gonai isn t to far away I should can knowt find if a bus goes by is it ok to visit a pro ?


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

is cyndi Gunzer still running dogs? heard she was getting out. 
young dog ft trainers in no order:
-Scott Bollman-slackwater retrievers
-clyton taylor- muddy marsh retrievers
-Tim Milligan-midway retrievers
-brad arrington- mossy pond retrievers
-danny haas- oklahoma duck dogs
-avant- vision retrievers
-mark madore-cant remember
-greg sharer-b2b retrievers(got out for awhile but back into training)
there are def more that are t0p quality


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

clayton is muddy paws not marsh


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

If you interested in pro stats, try https://www.retrieverresults.com/rr


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

frontier said:


> If you interested in pro stats, try https://www.retrieverresults.com/rr



Hahahahaha they have "Bugly" listed as a CH - hahahahaha - now that's funny right there!


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

FOM said:


> Hahahahaha they have "Bugly" listed as a CH - hahahahaha - now that's funny right there!


Hey Lainee, thanks for pointing this out. Could you give me the dog's registered name so I can fix it?
Thanks.


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

I would keep an eye on Mike Taylor of Skyhigh Retrievers in Central Washington.


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

Trevor Toberny said:


> is cyndi Gunzer still running dogs? heard she was getting out.
> young dog ft trainers in no order:
> -Scott Bollman-slackwater retrievers
> -clyton taylor- muddy marsh retrievers
> ...


I have also heard good things about Milligan.


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Is Tom Doane a pro? I judged a GRHRCH MH he was handling in an Open. Probably top 3 going to water blind. 

Very good dog and handler.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Trevor Toberny said:


> is cyndi Gunzer still running dogs? heard she was getting out.


At the moment, Cyndi is still training dogs. She has been working with our young one.
Bill Totten, mentioned previously, is no longer a pro.


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

Did someone miss Lyle Stienman, not FT but probably the best HT SRS guy around.


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Missed alot of good ones for hunt test
Doug Shade
Richard Cole
Carolyn Goll
Jim Dobbs

Field trial break out trainers
Josh Conrad
Carol Kachelmeyer and Ann Simeon
Amie Duke
Mark Madore


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

JKOttman said:


> Hey Lainee, thanks for pointing this out. Could you give me the dog's registered name so I can fix it?
> Thanks.


But I think it's cool that he is a "CH"  he is by far the "Bugliest" (Butt Ugly) dog I own, even though he is a cutie in my eyes! It's Bullet - his registered name is in my signature line.

Also his call name is Bullet (only one "t") and my last name is misspelled - Munhollon


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

terry, i agree with you about lyle for ht and srs but from what i have heard from alot of people ( and no not saying anything bad or trash talking him) that most of his dogs are already trained when he gets them and bought by clients. i know he has a young dog guy he has had a couple years doing young dog stuff.

when picking a trainer for young dogs you can think 2 ways:
1. pick a trainer thats been doing it for years and proved themselves and have their own routine and dont have to prove anything to anyone(avant,milligan)
or
2. go with a new young pro that worked for a big name and went out on their own and have alot to prove and they work their asses off sometimes 7 days a week so they can make a name for themselves and they can earn trust of big name amateurs by placing dogs in derbies and quals( scott bollman, clayton taylor, danny haas, etc)


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

revitt up retrievers does young dogs and have some of the best grounds to train on in the country


----------



## fishduck (Jun 5, 2008)

captainjack said:


> Is Tom Doane a pro? I judged a GRHRCH MH he was handling in an Open. Probably top 3 going to water blind.
> 
> Very good dog and handler.


Glenn,
Tim is a pro & a very good one!!


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

Yea that's funny.


Terry Marshall said:


> Did someone miss Lyle Stienman, not FT but probably the best HT SRS guy around.


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

I've heard Lyle is as good as they come if you take him an all age dog that he can run in hunt tests. I don't know much though.


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

Mark Smith has been known to turn out a decent dog.


golfandhunter said:


> Field Trial pro's in no certain order
> 
> Mike Lardy and Ray Voight, Danny Farmer, Dave Rorem, Bill Eckett, Alan Pleasant, Al Arthur, Chris Ledford, Dave Smith, Jim Gonia, Bill Sargenti, Jerry Patopea,
> Wayne Curtis, Steve Yozamp, Jimmy Darnell, Charlie Moody, Dave Ward, Andy Attar, Kevin Cheff, Lynn Troy, Rob Ehrhart,
> ...


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Justin Allen said:


> Mark Smith has been known to turn out a decent dog.


And Paul Sletten


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

Good thinking. 



captainjack said:


> And Paul Sletten


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

Great thanks. We'll probably run an update this weekend. If there's anything we missed, trust you'll let us know.


----------



## Jabelism (Jun 3, 2014)

Tim Doane is a great trainer. I am a newbie and I sent my pup with Tim Doane of Kingseed kennels for training and he did a great job. Also him and his wife are great people.


----------



## our3labs (Dec 7, 2009)

Ray Shanks, Swamp Run Retrievers of Georgia has made a few dog's.


----------



## Parker M. (Mar 6, 2014)

Justin Allen said:


> I've heard Lyle is as good as they come if you take him an all age dog that he can run in hunt tests. I don't know much though.




:lol: Funny right there


----------



## BlaineT (Jul 17, 2010)

depends where you are located and what you're after. 

there's a couple more great hunt test guys in the southeast that i know pretty well that have been left off. 

Colby Williams hasn't been mentioned i don't think. Great young guy making great dogs in the hunt test world. And always does well in the SRS game. 

my buddy Rhett Riddle with Bay Creek in harstville south carolina is passing and making lots of great dogs too in both AKC and HRC hunt tests. 

one of my best friends Joe Overby with Candler Creek seemingly can make an HRCH out of any dog brought to him. And maybe something to look at that's hard to gauge by statistics is what can they do with a less than stellar dog? I've seen Joe take dogs that other hunt test pros have washed out and told owners they CANT do it, and him turn them around and put HRCH's on them. Or seen him take dogs that have shut down from too much pressure in other programs and rehab' them into Finished dogs that enjoy their job and make great gun dogs. 

Another great guy down in south Georgia Justin Beall is doing a heck of a job in the hunt test game and also dabbling in the Q level and SRS'. 

I don't remember seeing Mr. Jerry Day's name listed either. But he's still making great dogs and has more experience in the game than most anyone I've met and watched run dogs in tests.


----------



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

Young dog Pro's that train puppy's thru Derby and into the Qualifiying.

Jason Baker, Jim Van Engen, Clint Avant, Cyndi Gunzer,

This is a bit dated it doesn't include Marc Patton or Clayton Taylor both of which have been in the top 5 derby handlers last two years but both of them train dogs past derby.


----------



## dgowder (Apr 3, 2012)

Blaine hasn't been a pro for long but has a pretty good track record so far especially with those little shaggy brown dogs!


----------



## Karen Klotthor (Jul 21, 2011)

Down South, Ronnie Lee, Chuck McCall, Thad Simmons, Ray Shanks, Mark Smith,


----------



## JoeOverby (Jan 2, 2010)

dgowder said:


> Blaine hasn't been a pro for long but has a pretty good track record so far especially with those little shaggy brown dogs!


David, there's none better than Blaine when it comes to chocolate possums. He's got them Boykins figured out! His little black bitch ain't half bad either....


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Garduck said:


> Young dog Pro's that train puppy's thru Derby and into the Qualifiying.
> 
> Jason Baker, Jim Van Engen, Clint Avant, Cyndi Gunzer,
> 
> This is a bit dated it doesn't include Marc Patton or Clayton Taylor both of which have been in the top 5 derby handlers last two years but both of them train dogs past derby.


Son, you need to look at the stats, JVE has trained seven( I Think National Champs) and Jason, has led the country last year in points and wins.
Not even counting all the client wins of his this year. 
JVE, doesn't run many trials, so will never be a Derby points leader.
Both of these guys train the dogs to be all age dogs at an early age.

You need to study up on the game, go watch a few trials to see what it's all about.


----------



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

golfandhunter said:


> Son, you need to look at the stats, JVE has trained seven( I Think National Champs) and Jason, has led the country last year in points and wins.
> Not even counting all the client wins of his this year.
> JVE, doesn't run many trials, so will never be a Derby points leader.
> Both of these guys train the dogs to be all age dogs at an early age.
> ...


Jason Baker is no doubt crushing it lately son and last time I ran against Right start Kennels it wasn't Jim running the dogs.


----------



## Garduck (Feb 1, 2013)

golfandhunter said:


> Son, you need to look at the stats, JVE has trained seven( I Think National Champs) and Jason, has led the country last year in points and wins.
> Not even counting all the client wins of his this year.
> JVE, doesn't run many trials, so will never be a Derby points leader.
> Both of these guys train the dogs to be all age dogs at an early age.
> ...


Also Clint is running some nice all age dogs and cyndi is out of the game and even sold her montana property I.E. dated


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Garduck said:


> Also Clint is running some nice all age dogs and cyndi is out of the game and even sold her montana property I.E. dated


 Cyndi and Carl sold their Montana property a couple years ago when Carl got out of the game. Cyndi is still training here in Ronan and will continue training in Texas at the end of the month.


----------



## Socks (Nov 13, 2008)

captainjack said:


> Is Tom Doane a pro? I judged a GRHRCH MH he was handling in an Open. Probably top 3 going to water blind.
> 
> Very good dog and handler.


Yes, Tim is a pro. He trained my new dog and I just got him back a week ago. I'm happy with the results. 

If I had to guess, I'd say you probably judged his personal dog Eli but I don't know.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Russ said:


> Cyndi and Carl sold their Montana property a couple years ago when Carl got out of the game. Cyndi is still training here in Ronan, but will be retiring at the end of the month.


Cyndi is not retiring. She will continue to train and has just picked up a new dog on her truck.


----------



## K92line (Nov 21, 2005)

Thanks for correcting that Russ. Cyndi Gunzer will continue to train young dogs. She is taking a limited number and as Russ mentioned has just added a nice young dog to her truck. Cyndi has done the basics on two of my young dogs, Dot and Maddie. She has done an excellent job providing them both with the solid foundation to begin their all age career. My suggestion to anyone wanting to know her availability would be to call her directly. 

Nancy White


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

Justin Allen said:


> I've heard Lyle is as good as they come if you take him an all age dog that he can run in hunt tests. I don't know much though.


Haha, I literally LOL.


----------



## papacharlie (Sep 26, 2009)

I tip my hat to Greg Nelson of Kansas City Retrievers Plattsburg MO Greg is HONEST solid Trainer he has my second Lab in training now and she will be either heading for the HT or the QAA Trials


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

I tip my hat to Chris Locklear he knows Chesapeakes and has the patience to work with them.


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

I use Dan Kielty with Marks-A-Lot Kennels in Texas

he had the highest pass rate of the pros at last years Master National


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

moose mtn, how do they come up with that stat? does the person have to have a minimum # of dogs? i know several that took one dog and passed.
also Moose Mtn, bugsy was a CH? he was cool dog to watch run in test, he ran hard and he produced alot of good hunt test dogs but never knew he did conformation shows and got his CH


----------



## Moose Mtn (May 23, 2013)

You're correct- Bugsy is not a CH. The spec between HR and CH should not be there. Not sure where I copy-pasted from! I'll go edit that! I know I copy pasted and just changed the date for star as Face's was already there. I guess I never caught it! Supposed to say HRCH

we have had a Bugsy pup in our house for over 18 years. I love them! We now have a Grandson (the pup) sired by a litter mate to our older female face- "doc" and he is such a Bugsy dog in his behavior!

How they came up with the pass % that was published in the Retriever Results in December/January is they took the number of dogs entered in the MN by a trainer and divided by how many of those dogs passed. I believe Dan had a 75% Pass rate and that included the youngest dog at the MN Last year


----------



## Migillicutty (Jan 11, 2014)

Moose Mtn said:


> that included the youngest dog at the MN Last year


Nothing against Dan, he did a nice job handling Betty, but Stevie Wonder could have passed that dog and Dan didn't train her.


----------



## JKOttman (Feb 3, 2004)

FOM said:


> But I think it's cool that he is a "CH"  he is by far the "Bugliest" (Butt Ugly) dog I own, even though he is a cutie in my eyes! It's Bullet - his registered name is in my signature line.
> 
> Also his call name is Bullet (only one "t") and my last name is misspelled - Munhollon


hey lainee it should be fixed!


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I would add Brad Arington to the young dog list. He is placing a lot of dogs in derby and Q the last couple of years.


----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

JKOttman said:


> hey lainee it should be fixed!


Josie, can't find the bolded outfit in Retriever Results, but gotta wonder what would possess a trainer with all-age ambition to go with such a name...;-)



Trevor Toberny said:


> young dog ft trainers in no order:
> -Scott Bollman-slackwater retrievers
> -clyton taylor- muddy marsh retrievers
> -Tim Milligan-midway retrievers
> ...


MG


----------



## David McCracken (May 24, 2009)

Stephen Durrence of Taylor Farms Kennel in Sylvania, GA has had more success at the HRC Grand than anyone else for the past few years.


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

Historical Perspective Opinions---

1. Prior to WWII dog trainers were usually Brits brought over by the wealthy , east coast folks to play the British Field Trial game.

2. WWII (1941-1945) many American servicemen became military "dog trainers" and service dogs of all kinds of breeds were utilized during the war effort.

3. Post-WWII. Many returning military dog trainers became civilian Field Trial/hunting dog trainers for the returning soldiers and the new "democratization" of the sport . This middle class entry happened in the mid-1960s. These vets became the modern "fathers of our sport."

4. Good times were about and the WWII pros w/their apprentice trainers guided the development of FTs w/dedicated middle class amateurs. The invention and use of electronic devices allowed women to become more involved in the field events due to certain physical aspects-no ATVs, etc.(1960-l980)

5. Mid 1980 the elite /expensive aspects of AKC Field Trials led to alternative NAHRA/UKC events w/the AKC after some FT opposition to adopt a Hunt Test title/testing program. White shirt versus Camo arguments became more inflamed.

6. Many in the Hunt Test programs became self-identified trainers , acquired clients and dogs. The Hunt Test program became a new draw for those unfamiliar with hunting but owning hunting dog breeds , where standardized testing led to more achievable goals/titles.

7. The primary issue of this thread is "how" and by what "measurable standards" does a person have the right to claim "professional status?" That gives way to the PRTA organization. Most Hunt Test folks do not belong to PRTA..correct me if I am wrong. There is no testing which allows identification-only an ad and a sign needed. 

8. Do we say someone is competent, good, great by the number of wins/placement in FTs? The equivalent could be said for the HT "pros" w/passes and titles.

9. Most interesting would be how many dogs do they both "wash out" or on the other hand , redeem "wash outs" to titled status.

10. Lastly, who knows what standards, including me , use to establish the best or better pros? Buyer beware.


----------



## T.Bond (Jul 7, 2014)

history of the sport


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

swliszka said:


> 7. The primary issue of this thread is "how" and by what "measurable standards" does a person have the right to claim "professional status?" That gives way to the PRTA organization. Most Hunt Test folks do not belong to PRTA..correct me if I am wrong. There is no testing which allows identification-only an ad and a sign needed.


Not sure the primary issue of the thread is measurable standards. The OP asked opinions and got a bunch with no measurable standards. 

Neither does PRTA provide any measurable standard nor does not being a member tell one anything. It is a fine organization, but like in this thread, there are excellent and crappy pros that are PRTA members.


----------



## swliszka (Apr 17, 2011)

DoubleHaul- that is the point - no measurable standards with all the names cited - just opinion. Buyer beware


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

So an Angie type site for pro trainers, maybe even clubs?


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

swliszka said:


> Historical Perspective Opinions---
> 
> 1. Prior to WWII dog trainers were usually Brits brought over by the wealthy , east coast folks to play the British Field Trial game.
> 
> ...


Great post, I loved the history lesson and agree with the rest, what does "Top Pro" mean to the OP? Anyone who has been around field trials for more than a few years knows who the big name pros are and a lot more names have been mentioned on this thread. The OP is new to the sport, so probably doesn't need to distinguish between a "Top" big-name pro and another really good pro trainer most of us would be very happy to have train our dogs. Then the further distinctions between specialized young dog trainers, hunt test pros and things get complicated. I enjoyed reading through all the names and took the thread for what it was.


----------



## James Seibel (Aug 20, 2008)

swliszka said:


> DoubleHaul- that is the point - no measurable standards with all the names cited - just opinion. Buyer beware


buyer beware has existed from the beginning of time I would guess. I went to the emergency room due to peeing blood. Xray was done and emergency room doctor said I had kidney infection. Take these pills. Month later it was worse. Same emergency doctor said I did not take all the pills to clear infection. As I was leaving hospital a nurse stopped me and said you do not have kidney infection. See this doctor. I call the doctor nurse recommended and to make very long story short , He figured right away with ultra sound that I had cancer tumor on kidney and tumor and kidney must be removed right away. That was over 12 years ago and I am still alive to practice being dog pro now for 43 years this June . My goal 50 years. 

High blood pressure Thanks to 4 doctors maybe even more it only got worse and worse. Take these pills now take these pills now you need stronger pills I was told . I probably almost died 4 months ago. So I read a book a friend from Iceland sent me and I did further research and found solution. My opinion of doctors are they are legal drug pushers working for big pharma. Am I upset ? You better believe it. 

Want to lower blood pressure here is solution. No process foods , no sugar , no lots of things. It has taken 4 months but my blood pressure almost normal using Nutribullet and making drinks plus eating high fat high protein diet. Don't look to doctors to tell you this. By the way on high fat and protein diet I have lost so much weight I can believe it. Sugar is Evil ! 

Maybe I don't have much longer but I know I am doing way better than I have from going to many different doctors. Maybe you folks will be or are more lucky than me. 

Listen to this interview about Ketogenic diet this may save your life some day 
http://thequantifiedbody.net/water-fasts-as-a-potential-tactic-to-beat-cancer/

http://cancercompassalternateroute.com/therapies/ketogenic-diet-for-cancer/

https://www.facebook.com/groups/ElaineAlternativeHealthTips/

best wishes


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Marc Patton currently has my young dog, and I am very pleased. He is a good dog person and works his butt off every day. Statistics below don't say everything, but Marc, Jason Baker, Rita Jones, and Bill Goldstein accumulated all of these points competing primarily against each other this year.

2015 Top Derby Handlers per Retriever Results
1 Marc Patton - Hidden Acres Retrievers - 80 Points
2 Rita Jones - Amateur - 45 Points
3 Jason Baker - Baker Retrievers - 37 Points
4 Alex Drent - Mckenna Kennels - 36 Points
5 Bill Goldstein - Amateur - 35 Points

2015 Top Kennels - Derby Stakes
1 Hidden Acres Retrievers - 80 Points
2 Baker Retrievers - 53 Points
3 Mckenna Kennels - 51 Points
4 Midway Retrievers - 48 Points
5 Muddy Paws Retrievers - 32 Points


----------



## Pete (Dec 24, 2005)

> 2015 Top Derby Handlers per Retriever Results
> 1 Marc Patton - Hidden Acres Retrievers - 80 Points
> 2 Rita Jones - Amateur - 45 Points
> 3 Jason Baker - Baker Retrievers - 37 Points
> ...



You got that right!
I couldn't agree with you more. He is very accomplished in 2 other disciplines. Tell that young whipper snapper not to get to big a head. Ha ha!

He's really good at spitting hot dogs too,,,deadly accurate.

Pete


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Pete said:


> You got that right!
> I couldn't agree with you more. He is very accomplished in 2 other disciplines. Tell that young whipper snapper not to get to big a head. Ha ha!
> 
> He's really good at spitting hot dogs too,,,deadly accurate.
> ...


He told me he has already had to buy a bigger hat.


----------



## Jerry S. (May 18, 2009)

I ran against Marc last weekend. Nice dogs, great line manners. Marc has a very easy going approach with his dogs. Very calm, cool and collected.


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Migillicutty said:


> Nothing against Dan, he did a nice job handling Betty, but Stevie Wonder could have passed that dog and Dan didn't train her.


Betty and I appreciate the compliment. She is a very nice dog who knows where the birds are. She can be high energy and Dan did a wonderful job getting to know her and gain her trust in a very short time.
Dan did a great job handling Betty at the Master National. Not only did he deliver a pewter plate to me, but more importantly he delivered me a very happy Betty. She absolutely fell in love with Dan in those two weeks. Dan not only is a good handler and a good guy, but more importantly he treats and respects his client dog as if they were his own.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Quoted from Bubba and Retriever Results:

2015 Top Derby Handlers per Retriever Results:

1 Marc Patton - Hidden Acres Retrievers - 80 Points
2 Rita Jones - Amateur - 45 Points
3 Jason Baker - Baker Retrievers - 37 Points
4 Alex Drent - Mckenna Kennels - 36 Points
5 Bill Goldstein - Amateur - 35 Points

2015 Top Kennels - Derby Stakes
1 Hidden Acres Retrievers - 80 Points
2 Baker Retrievers - 53 Points
3 Mckenna Kennels - 51 Points
4 Midway Retrievers - 48 Points
5 Muddy Paws Retrievers - 32 Points 

I would like to add a post script to this thread. 80 points (listed above) earned by the two Amateur owner/handlers should somehow also be credited to Jason Baker, as both dogs were trained by him. 

My respect goes out to all of these trainers and kennels for jobs well done!

rita


----------



## Gordy Weigel (Feb 12, 2003)

If you are looking for a HT Pro hard to go wrong with Dan Heard, Downtown Retrievers.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Frank Jones said:


> Quoted from Bubba and Retriever Results:
> 
> 2015 Top Derby Handlers per Retriever Results:
> 
> ...


No doubt. And all those points largely competing against each other week in and week out.


----------



## jderouen (Dec 18, 2012)

You must consider Joe Perron of Champion Retrievers for HT also. He has two my dogs. I could not ask for better trainer/handler.


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Another name that should be considered for producing some very nice young dogs is Mike Ough. Mike used to work for Al Arthur of Sandhill kennels and did very well in the Derby with a slew of dogs. A few years ago, he left retriever training to broaden his dog training skills for K2, training IED detection dogs. This past fall, Mike left K2 and is back in the retriever game on his own now. He's as hard working and focused as anybody at the top of the game. Expect to start seeing his name in Derby results again real soon.

As a side note, Mike, Jason Baker, Al Arthur and Brad Arrington have all benefited from time spent with Hugh Arthur. Can't deny the influence he's had on a number of today's successful pro trainers.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

You're absolutely correct, Dan! Hugh has been very influential in creating successful pro trainers!

We have personally known Mike for more than a dozen years as an individual and as a young dog trainer. He is dedicated to producing competitive young dogs and cares for each as though they were his own. Mike has earned many youngsters rankings on the National Derby List in the past and we look forward to watching him attain much success in the future.

rita


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Dan Wegner said:


> Another name that should be considered for producing some very nice young dogs is Mike Ough. Mike used to work for Al Arthur of Sandhill kennels and did very well in the Derby with a slew of dogs. A few years ago, he left retriever training to broaden his dog training skills for K2, training IED detection dogs. This past fall, Mike left K2 and is back in the retriever game on his own now. He's as hard working and focused as anybody at the top of the game. Expect to start seeing his name in Derby results again real soon.
> 
> As a side note, Mike, Jason Baker, Al Arthur and Brad Arrington have all benefited from time spent with Hugh Arthur. Can't deny the influence he's had on a number of today's successful pro trainers.


Dan, you are right, Mike Ough, is hard worker and tremendous competitor. I knew he could not resist the thrill of competition!
I am glad to see he is back in the game. As you said, Hugh Arthur is a driving force with alot of these young men.
Like the old EF Hutton commercial ( when Hugh Arthur speaks people listen ). I record Mr. Hugh as much as I can when he talks.
I feel very fortunate whenever Mr. Hugh is on the scene at training.


----------



## Kory Poulsen (Jul 6, 2010)

Just as we have mentioned all the guys who have earned the right to be mentioned as the "Top Pro's" I think it is best to mention those who don't deserve the opportunity to stand next to your dog. They are easy to pick out, look at Entry Express, ask around, go watch a trial. I had a dog with a guy and since returning I have had numerous well respected successful Pro's and Amateurs a like who knew my dog very well contact me telling me how talented my animal was and how poor his training was and he shouldn't have been running at the level he was attempting to run. This man's ego got in the way of my dogs progression. I don't normally get on these forums and share my feelings or "opinions" but feel if anyone can learn from my experiences it is worth it. I'm not going to mention any names and luckily for us we saves 3 of the 4 dogs from the electrical plant, they are running currently running trials and doing a lot better. The 4th is in a hunting home. The good trainers don't have to self promote, the dogs to that for them Friday through Sunday!


----------



## william halfrich (May 19, 2013)

One of the best young dog and all age Pro's in the Midwest has to be Rick Stawski from Fine Line Retrievers. Rick has a professional staff on board. State of the art kennel facilities and equiptment. His grounds and water are unmatched by anyone up here. Ricks style is teach the dog, do not miss any steps in the process and repeat repeat and repeat. Dogs are given the opportunity to suceed. Rick will be honest with you and tell you where your dogs strengths and weakness are. This staff puts in full days and travels between several top training grounds throughout the week. Do yourself a favor and take a look at Fineline Retrievers


----------

